# Schwarzer Bildschirm nur Mauszeiger



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Betriebssystem Win 7 Ultimate 64bit. Mitten im Betrieb ging mein Computer aus, schaltete sich aus. Beim Neustart kommt nun der normale Windowsbildschirm, Windows wird geladen u.s.w. wenn dann der Hintergrundbildschirm kommen sollte, kommt nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit Mauszeiger. Der Mauszeiger kann bewegt werden, aber sonst ist Schluß. Habe die Reparaturfunktionen von Win 7 verwendet, aber ohne Ergebnis. Im abgesicherten Modus genau das Selbe. Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Klingt, als ob der Explorer im Hintergrund nicht startet. Hast Du die "letzte als funktionierend bekannte"-Option schon getestet, oder eine Systemwiederherstellung? Das mit dem direkten Ausschalten klingt ungesund, was hast Du in dem Moment gemacht?


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Ich war am Surfen. die als zuletzt funktionierende, das gleiche Spiel. Systemwiederherstellung kommt Meldung "unbekannter Fehler".


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Kannst Du den Taskmanager aufrufen und den Explorer manunell starten, dann hättest Du eine Chance mit "sfc /scannow" über den CMD (als Admin starten) deine Systemdateien zu checken und gegebenenfalls wiederherzustellen. Wenn nicht hilft nur noch eine Neuinstallation. Das mit dem Ausschalten macht mich stutzig.


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Habe ich auch schon probiert, leider nein. Werde morgen wenn ich wieder zuahuse bin eine Neuinstallation starten.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Das mit dem Ausschalten solltest Du im Hinterkopf behalten, daß klingt nicht gesund. Check mal die Temperaturen, wenn er wieder läuft. Abschalten spricht gern für Netzteil oder CPU-Temperatur.
Hoffen wir mal auf einen Einzelfall

Deshalb stehe ich auf Image-Backups meines Systems, die ich dann in knapp 10 min zurückspiele...


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Temperaturen sind in Ordnung läuft alles unter Wasserkühlung und das Netzteil ist keine 4 Wochen alt nachdem das Crosair nach 1 1/2 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich habe aber den Verdacht daß es nun die Grafikkarte gekostet hat denn beim hochfahren vor Windows ist mir aufgefallen daß manche Buchstaben unten eine Verlängerung haben und beim Windowsstart kleine Lichtpunkte tanzen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Das Klingt nach VRAM-Fehlern. Kannst Du das mit einer anderen Karte testen? Dann wär man schlauer. Meinte nur das NT und CPU die häufigste Ursache für ein spontanes Ausschalten sind, kein Muß.  Gab´ hier in letzter Zeit ein Haufen Montagsmodelle die vor ihrer Zeit sterben.


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Wie der Teufel es will muß ich bis Wochende durcharbeiten. Am Wochende werde ich dann als erste die Grafikkarte wechseln (habe zum Glück eine alte in Reserve ). Melde mich dann wieder,

Viele Grüße Rudi


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Alles klar. schaun wir mal


----------



## Rudolf599 (18. April 2011)

Grafikkarte ausgwechselt und alles ist OK !!!!!


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2011)

Na dann ist das Leben doch schön


----------

